# The TubeStore.com



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered some tubes late sunday night, monday morning I got confirmation of my order, In the early afternnon I got a shipping confirmation. I got the Tubes this morning!!! I used the expidited shipping service. This is the fastest service I've ever got. where are these guys located?

The tubes are the TAD 6L6GC-STR wich seem to be all the rage for non-NOS tubes ATM. I'll let you know how I like 'em.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I beleive they are located in Hamilton, Ontario. They do have a pretty good selection and are quick to deliver. I have used them in the past.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I beleive they are located in Hamilton, Ontario. They do have a pretty good selection and are quick to deliver. I have used them in the past.


...same here. great service, great prices!

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*6L6 Reviews*

You might want to check out the 6L6 reviews on their website.

---Wild and Conceited Bill!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> You might want to check out the 6L6 reviews on their website.
> 
> ---Wild and Conceited Bill!


 I noticed your review on there, nice write up. Anyhow I'm loving the TAD 6L6GC-STR , they made an incredible difference in my stock 5150, maybe the original tubes where pooched. The Tad's give the amp a sweeter tone with airy highs compared to the others, sounds more marshallish now :rockon2:


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've ordered from them many times and have never been disappointed. Excellent products, excellent service!


----------

